# Syncing iPod selectively



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I haven't touched my iPod in a long while, but since I'm back at the gym now, I'm taking my iPod along. I sync'd today with my Mac Air and I didn't realize it would sync (and add) all my iPad apps! Naturally, I ran out of room.

Is there way to sync selective things? I want my music, movies and my Kindle App.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

When your ipod is hooked up to the computer, on the page for your device there is a place to click "manage [music?] manually." I do this. It keeps it from syncing automatically. Sometimes it says "ipod syncing" but it's not. I drag and drop what I want into the ipod.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

you can also just turn off syncing on the apps tab, and let it sync music and movies automatically.  But since you also want the kindle app, that probably won't work... hmm.
you can go to the app tab, leave the "sync apps" box checked, and UNcheck every app except the kindle app.  Also uncheck "sync new apps automatically" at the bottom of the page.  That would do it.

If you still run out of room you can do the same thing on the music and movies tab (check only the items or playlists you want), or just use the drag and drop approach as mlewis suggested.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Cool! Thanks everybody!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok... I did the selective syncing. Still out of memory. 7g max and only 546 mb available. Must be the 3 movies. 

I bought 3 Dean Martin songs on iTunes and they reside on my laptop, but when I sync my music, the Dean Martin song's don't sync. Wassup with that?

My Kindle app won't work, but I suspect it's because I didn't register my iPod as a device. I may dump the Blackberry sync and use the iPad. Bigger screen than the Blackberry. Too many devices!!! (but I love it!)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> Ok... I did the selective syncing. Still out of memory. 7g max and only 546 mb available. Must be the 3 movies.
> 
> I bought 3 Dean Martin songs on iTunes and they reside on my laptop, but when I sync my music, the Dean Martin song's don't sync. Wassup with that?


If you're still out of memory, that is likely the problem with it not syncing the new songs.

Also, are the songs checked or unchecked?


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

The movies I have in itunes are anywhere from 1.5 to 2.25 GB so three of those would nearly fill your 7 gb of storage.  I think you'll have to give those up if you want to load other content.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

What!!! Give up movies that I've seen 22+ times! Oh my!


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I know, they're sort of like comfort food when you know every line


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a couple short videos / TV shows on my iPad.  At first they wouldn't sync.  Asked at Apple Store.  Problem was something to do with whether videos were in HD or not.  Have to click on a thing or two (or not).  Sorry don't know exactly what.  But maybe has to do with HD?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

chiffchaff said:


> I know, they're sort of like comfort food when you know every line


Aup. I'll delete them since I'll watch movies on my iPad now anyway. sigh


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> But maybe has to do with HD?


I think they are not HD because I noticed that HD is only for rent. Purchase is not HD.


----------

